# help with pedigree



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi i'm hoping you guys can help me trace my dogs pedigree. The only info I have is sire Ubers, Teddy TRO3303901
Dam Sweet Pea V Tr11452703 I am just trying to find a little info about his line


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Jun 24 2008, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596015


> Hi i'm hoping you guys can help me trace my dogs pedigree. The only info I have is sire Ubers, Teddy TRO3303901
> Dam Sweet Pea V Tr11452703 I am just trying to find a little info about his line[/B]


If your dog is AKC registered, you can go to AKC.org, sign up for an account, go to the link for "Store", and click on Pedigrees. You can purchase a 4-generation certified pedigree for $32 or you can purchase a research pedigree, either 4-generation for $10 or 5-generation for $12. The research pedigrees are online only but you can print it out yourself.

If your dog is not AKC registered, then you would have to buy pedigrees for each of the sire and dam of your dog since they are AKC registered.

MaryH


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

If you register him, you will get that information on his papers. Or ask the owner(s) of the sire and dam for that info.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

It would appear that the sire and dam are registered (those TR numbers). If you know the date your pup was whelped, it
should be no problem to get the pedigree from the AKC - and possibly even if you don't know the exact date. I had to get
Bonnie's through the AKC because her breeder never got around to sending the papers as promised. The AKC was very
helpful, though it took a few weeks. I think you do better calling or writing than doing it online - I know one person on this
forum went online and the site just referred her back to the breeder. Good luck and let us know how you make out. :thumbsup: 
l


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

i sent in his transfer papers today and i also ordered an online copy of his info for my records but I dont know where to go from there this is his online inf can anyone point me in the direction to go in after this????

Report Date: 06/24/2008 
THE AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB 


Research Pedigree - 4 Generation
Master Gucci Anges


Reg Name: Master Gucci Anges 
Reg #: TR461405/02 Breed/Variety: Maltese 
Birth Date: 12/12/2005 Sex: Male 
Colors/Markings: White Black Points 
Breeder(s): Robert Uber 

Master Gucci Anges
TR461405/02
White Black Points Ubers Teddy
TR033039/01 11-03
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V261430 Jean's Sparkplug
TN177167/03 01-96
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V72967 Tuffie Boy
TM818838/01 07-93
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V220201 Crains Little Man
TD168574 06-90
White 
Jole Blon
TD073373 08-90
White 
McGrews Maxi Susan
TM512909/01 01-92
White Black Points Beam's Meri-Max
TB922393 03-84
White 
Mc Grews' Snow Stephany
TC333294 11-85
White 
Jean's Jaon
TN349219/03 05-97
White Black Points Double J's Cuddles
TN066724/02 10-95
White Black Points V Max Statler
TC737707 07-88
White 
McGrews Celeste
TM587765/01 11-93
White Black Points 
Jean's Katelan
TN182043/03 05-96
White Black Points Jeans Black Buttons
TM956900/01 05-94
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V72965 
Kayla Jean
TM739057/02 07-93
White 
Sweet Pea V
TR114527/03 09-04
White Black Points Ubers Henry
TN668984/06 04-99
White 
AKC DNA #V85759 George L
TN397909/01 10-97
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V71325 Ryan Payatt Cogburn
TN106101/01 12-95
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V68269 
Emily Anne Cogburn
TM969434/03 09-94
White Black Points 
Caroll L
TN385539/01 04-97
White Little Rascal Spanky III
TN195321/01 03-96
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V72059 
Suzy Q III
TM938644/03 01-95
White Black Points 
Ginger Mite
TN742454/03 04-00
White Little Joe Okie Pokey
TD275895 05-91
White Lil Cracker Jac
TC320501 04-85
White 
Maybe Maggie
TD050076 11-89
White 
Ashflat Siggie Angel Mite
TM788887/04 10-93
White Black Points Dummy White
TC370094 06-90
White 
Shannons Sissie Laverne
TD079571 01-90
White 




© 2008 American Kennel Club 
© 2008 All rights reserved. No material may be reproduced in any manner whatsoever without written permission from The American Kennel Club, Inc. The AKC has made every effort to insure the accuracy of its information. The information provided is "as is" with all faults and without warranty of any kind, expressed or implied. In no event shall American Kennel Club be liable for any incidental or consequential damages, lost profits, or any indirect damages even if AKC has been informed of the possibility thereof.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Jun 24 2008, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596102


> i sent in his transfer papers today and i also ordered an online copy of his info for my records but I dont know where to go from there this is his online inf can anyone point me in the direction to go in after this????
> 
> Report Date: 06/24/2008
> THE AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB
> ...


That's a lot of information - I can't imagine what else you're looking for - ??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What other information are you looking for? A pedigree is a family tree of sorts and now you know his ancestors back 4 generations. A research pedigree will not tell you the owner or breeder of any of the dogs; and a certified pedigree will only tell you who the breeder of your dog is. If you are looking for the names of breeders and owners I have no idea if there is anyplace where you can find that out.

MaryH


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually I was wondering about the Breeders as well as puppymill info because i noticed he came from Ok and i have heard alot about puppy mills in that area as well as if there are any champoins in his bloodline but i was unsure how to find that out I am a novice when it comes to bloodlines and who s good or bad etc.... I should have researched more before buying him but I fell in love with him and his owners sold him to me because he was to large for their breeding program


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

His breeder, Robert Uber, is on the USDA "puppymill" list under Oklahoma:

http://prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I was afraid of that. The couple I bought him from purchased him as a baby and rasied him 1 and a half years but the said he was to large to breed with their females. The couple i got him from were great and their Kennel was excellent!! I am in no way saying anything against them but I was wondering who thaey had gotten him from .Thank you so much for some reason my computer is not reading the list all it's showing is encodeing and not allowing me to see it. I am so glad joe and Heather his previous owners got him at such a young age and their vet had him checked out!! Thank all of youfor your help !! Puppymills are so deplorable i'm glad my gucci wasnt there long!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a link you can do research on Maltese.
http://www.woodele.de/maltese/htdocs/search.html

I searched for the sire and the dam and nothing came up.
You love him. That is all that matter's now.

Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad Gucci ended up with you instead of being bred. Puppymill dogs can carry genes for all sorts of inherited disorders that he could have passed on to offspring.

Did his original owners buy him from a pet shop?


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

No they drove to Oklahoma from Louisiana to pick him up from this ubers man Bearnease kennels


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jun 25 2008, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596296


> Here is a link you can do research on Maltese.
> http://www.woodele.de/maltese/htdocs/search.html
> 
> I searched for the sire and the dam and nothing came up.
> ...


Tina,

I love that Pedigree Central site and I go there all the time. But I think his database is built on show records and/or show breeders records. I haven't had much success trying to get information on dogs that are from BYBs or Mills from that database.


----------

